# Looking for a game



## Oaken25 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heya, 

     I'm lookin for either to start a new game as a dm, or joining one as a player. Either way is good for me. 

     As a dm I usually go for a more free game that the PC's actually make the story up as they go along and i throw out my plots when and if they fit, instead of forcing the characters to follow a set plot. Also my games are a bit more RPin'g (which i give out exp for, and id prefer a char that has a short, maybe a paragraph or two background and also a description, if any one wants to write more then that, that's fine also). There will also be some combat of course, but i cant say it'll be every session though. 

    As a player if any one has a game open again im looking for a more RP game where the character can actually become part of the world and grow as it continues to be played. Again with some combat thrown in of course but im tired of games were every session is just killing stuff over and over again and being forced to follow a plot that really wouldnt make a difference if im there or not. 

    If any one is interested in either of these please contact me and we can discuss characters, and also times when it is good for any one or myself.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Jul 7, 2002)

Heya back!  I'm not sure what your looking for as far a dynamics ie: FTF or PbeM or IRC or any other acronym you can think of   However I know of 2 such PbEM games going on now and in the future.  Go to www.manofthecranes.com and read about the guidelines for submitting a character.  Or send it to hawksdeath AT hotmail dot com  without the spaces of course.  Also I have PbeM that is starting Oct 1st with 0 level PCs!  I am in the process of getting everything in order and hopefully some people find that waiting is good   If you would like to play in that one you can email me at Valmur _ Dwur AT msn dot com


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 7, 2002)

is that the same "man of the cranes" who once tried an aquatic PC in BPAA?


----------



## Oaken25 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm this looks like fun, it'll work for me... Actually both look like fun, but for now i'll sit down later and see what kind of character i can come up with and i'll mail it to that email address later tonight most likly or tommorow depending on how long it takes me to think up a background and personality and description.

Oaken.




			
				Valmur_Dwur said:
			
		

> *Heya back!  I'm not sure what your looking for as far a dynamics ie: FTF or PbeM or IRC or any other acronym you can think of   However I know of 2 such PbEM games going on now and in the future.  Go to www.manofthecranes.com and read about the guidelines for submitting a character.  Or send it to hawksdeath AT hotmail dot com  without the spaces of course.  Also I have PbeM that is starting Oct 1st with 0 level PCs!  I am in the process of getting everything in order and hopefully some people find that waiting is good   If you would like to play in that one you can email me at Valmur _ Dwur AT msn dot com *


----------

